# Wild birds that sound like a peacock?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We have been hearing something that sounds like a peacock for a couple months. It comes from the cattle farmer's land behinds us (100 acres). He has no peacock and no one in the area does. I'm thinking it's some other bird/animal. we are in zone 5b, if it helps. Any ideas?
It sounds very similar to this - at the 0:15 mark.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mzgarden said:


> He has no peacock and *no one in the area does*.


I've seen Peacocks roaming miles from anyone's homes.
My neighbor had one she named "Traveler" because he was seldom at their place.
He was a strong flyer when he wanted to be, so distances didn't mean a lot to him.

No native wildlife sounds like them.

The closest I can think of would be a Pileated Woodpecker:


----------

